# Nismo Intake installed 05 maxima



## 05MAXIMIKE (Oct 1, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

are you serious ? got a picture ? i was not aware nismo were doing any aftermarket intakes for any maxima ? seen a nismo aftermarket intake for a fourth generation maxima by chance ?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Here is a Nismo for the 6th Gen, found it on e-Bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...ewItemQQcategoryZ38634QQitemZ8003299252QQrdZ1


----------



## 05MAXIMIKE (Oct 1, 2005)

i have the nismo intake for a 04-05 maxima on my car a 2005 se so awsome i cant tell u sound is off the hook people !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05MAXIMIKE (Oct 1, 2005)

*really i do have a nismo intake on my 05 max*

i put it on in about an hour or so, took wheel off made it easy, instructions are great super simple addition of 15hp gian for $255+tax!!!!!!!!! did i mention that the sound is fn off the hook !!!!!!!!!!!!! just need more help on posting pics it is out of the box nissam nismo cold air intake for 04 instruction booklet. so people the 04 fits perfect on the 05s my parts guy in kansas city said i was the first to pick one up. sounds so awsome :thumbup: list may be $310.00 go nismo its sooo fast even on a my automatic tranny,i let it shift itself over in shift mode, it will not stay in 1st gear on that side fyi   the throutty sound at peak level is music to my ears in a 4 door love it!! really will try to post the pics for u disbelievers. until then wwwhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wwwwwhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa wwwwwwhhhhaaaaaa


----------



## minnymax (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey guys,
Do you know of any after market chips that would also increase performance. I see many on the web, Im just not sure which was is right for my 04' Maxima. Thanks.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

05MAXIMIKE said:


> i put it on in about an hour or so, took wheel off made it easy, instructions are great super simple addition of 15hp gian for $255+tax!!!!!!!!!


Are you gonna get it dynoed to verify that?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

minnymax said:


> Hey guys,
> Do you know of any after market chips that would also increase performance. I see many on the web, Im just not sure which was is right for my 04' Maxima. Thanks.


I'm not sure that there are any for the 2004-2005s that really work.... try contacting Technosquare since I think they're pretty good as far as ECU upgrades for Nissans are concerned: 

http://www.technosquareinc.com/nissan.htm


----------



## 05MAXIMIKE (Oct 1, 2005)

*dyno*



Puppetmaster said:


> Are you gonna get it dynoed to verify that?


if u go to NissanPerformanceMag.com they did a test on the altima before and af dyno results. yes i would love to see the actual numbers on my car. i am one who is looking for 300hp from my max. as for a performanse chip i havent found any for a nissan yet


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

05MAXIMIKE said:


> if u go to NissanPerformanceMag.com they did a test on the altima before and af dyno results. yes i would love to see the actual numbers on my car. i am one who is looking for 300hp from my max. as for a performanse chip i havent found any for a nissan yet


I saw that and I don't doubt its validity, but I was wondering if you had verified that on your car, because there is always some variance... just curious is all....

Btw, did you mean you haven't found ECU upgrades for a 6th Gen yet? Because there are plenty out there for certain Nissans...


----------

